# best food



## SanchoVizsla2408 (Nov 7, 2008)

eukanuba is good(my first pot)


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

are you collecting monetary reimbursements to say this about there food.do you really believe that there should be different life stage foods for dogs .I am pretty sure that wild K-9's don't shop for puppy food.Good luck with your food choice.nice looking dog.


----------



## winpenny007 (Jul 15, 2009)

science vet plan - the best kibble in the world - label says everything really.


----------



## treetops1974 (Jan 10, 2009)

We have our guy on Orijen ... he likes it

http://www.orijen.ca/orijen/about/


----------



## 1notenough (Sep 6, 2008)

i have switched them to solid gold. they eat it and seem to like it but my one dog has not adjusted well.he leaves me some very soft gifts in the yard.I think i will switch back to taste of the wild


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

PURDEY S ON JAMES WELBELOVED (ENG.FOOD) EXPENSIVE BUT WITH NO CRAP JUST EVERYTHING YOUR PUP NEEDS FOR HEALTHY DEVELOPMENT, OH AND PURDEY THINKS ITS GREAT TOO.. SHE HAS IT FOR MEALS, WATERED DOWN TO A PASTE FOR HER KONG AND FOR TRAINING TREATS (SHE HAS A SENSITIVE TUM) SHE CAN'T GET ENOUGH!!!!!!!


----------



## jas (Mar 31, 2009)

I had Oscar on JAmes Wellbeloved but he had so much wind with it, i recently got him onto Arden Grange and its much better. Not so many smelly moments


----------



## barrel browner (Jul 30, 2009)

yes I must confess Purdey does have wind but hubby likes it as he can blame the dog!!!!


----------



## chuckNashley (Jun 23, 2010)

ORIJEN is the best kibble on the market....

If not Orijen then: Instinct, Core, Evo, BG...second line...Innova, Taste of the Wild, Blue.

www.dogfoodchat.com (for more info)

Smiley


----------



## Mischa (Feb 17, 2010)

barrel said:


> yes I must confess Purdey does have wind but hubby likes it as he can blame the dog!!!!


One time at a BBQ with a bunch of friends, Mischa kept passing gas and this one girl kept making comments like, "Ahh puppy farts... I miss them!" (weird, I know). Anyway, the next day, my boyfriend admitted it wasn't Mischa, but him lol.

We're feeding Mischa Acana Grasslands. It's grain free, and sweet potato is its main carbohydrate for our 4 and a half month old puppy


----------

